# 7/8 string acoustics?!



## exo (May 5, 2015)

stumbled on to these on the rondo page....does anyone have one and can offer an opinion?

Agile Renaissance 8 String Acoustic Sunburst - RondoMusic.com









Agile Renaissance 7 String NA EQ Acoustic Electric Natural /wCase - RondoMusic.com


----------



## gLOW-x (May 5, 2015)

I can just tell you i'm searching for a seven acoustic with STEEL strings...and there are few.
I didn't even known Agile was making them too. Prices are fair.

I know Ibanez AEL207E-TKS and Washburn WCD187CEB ones.

And the new incoming beautiful Dean EXHIBITION ULTRA 7 STR W/B-BAND USB TBK :
Dean EXHIBITION ULTRA 7





Apart those, there are cheaper Russian and Brazilian ones. Most are nylon, but some are steel.
Leotone, Eagle, Hora, RENOME...

Russians and Brazilians use 7 strings for centuries


----------



## stradfire (May 6, 2015)

Emerald Guitars. Alistair will make you whatever your little heart desires or your mind can dream up. Steel, nylon, carbon fiber, 6 strings to...well... whatever the hell this is...












I'm in cahoots with him to get an eight string and a 24 string full-size harp guitar (the Synergy model harp guitar is travel sized) with 8 bass strings, 8 fretted guitar strings, and 8 dog ear strings


----------



## gLOW-x (May 6, 2015)

Not the same price 
Agile, Ibanez, Washburn, Dean...7s acoustic steel are very affordable.


----------



## Poltergeist (May 6, 2015)

Dat Renaissance 8.... I hope someone can give us some feedback on these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2015)

Poltergeist said:


> Dat Renaissance 8.... I hope someone can give us some feedback on these.



Search for them on here, there have been a number of happy customers.


----------



## Poltergeist (May 6, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Search for them on here, there have been a number of happy customers.



Awesome! Good to hear man. I thought these would be too new to the market that there would be little to no reviews yet. Thanks for that heads up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2015)

Poltergeist said:


> Awesome! Good to hear man. I thought these would be too new to the market that there would be little to no reviews yet. Thanks for that heads up.



Those are actually the second or third batch of them. They were made with this forums feedback. Check the thread where we spec'd them out.


----------



## dhobby517 (Sep 20, 2015)

stradfire said:


> Emerald Guitars.



What model and top wood is this?!


----------



## Reynder (Sep 20, 2015)

My buddy recently picked up the lefty version of the Rondo 8. Tuned it to open E and man its awesome. The lowest string does get a bit floppy, but you need a damn acoustic bass string to put on there. Frets weren't sharp out of the box, initial set up was good, no defects. He got it on sale I believe. Killer guitar for the money.


----------



## TaP (Sep 24, 2015)

ANY lefties?!


----------



## thehead212 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeahhh. I've been waiting for the perfect 7 string acoustic to add to to my arsenal. I picked up an Ibanez AEL207E last year. It needed a new nut and a big setup from my guitar tech, but now it plays really really well. I wish Ibanez had more options though. Perhaps a smaller body? All Ibanez offers is what I think they call a "mini jumbo." It's still big. It was really hard to find a case for it! Here is the guitar in action...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SPctYfpRRw


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the Ibanez AEL207E-TKS 7, I tested it against the Dean Exhibition Ultra 7 String, but not any Agile guitars, Agile guitars are not so readily available in the U.K. 

I preferred the seven string Ibanez acoustic over the Dean seven string acoustic guitar. I preferred the materials that the Ibanez is made of - though due to it being made of solid maple you have to be a bit careful with string selection unless you like a bright sounding acoustic it's just like a J200 construction wise, the size of it, the fact that the Ibanez comes with a bone nut and saddle, where as the Dean has a Nubone nut and saddle, the Ibanez is a wider and a bit larger so has a bigger and fuller sound to it. Not to mention the electrics, the Dean is powered by the square 9 volt batteries that seem to power every guitar pedal, where as the Ibanez is powered by two AA batteries this was a plus for me, the Ibanez has both quarter inch and balanced XLR outputs another big plus for me, where as the Dean has quarter inch and USB.

The one thing that lets the Ibanez down, and you can tell it's here that they skimped to be able to keep the cost of the guitar down is the machine heads that the guitar comes with, they're not the best, nor are they the worst, but they are most definitely cheap, I'm actually looking into replacing the ones on my guitar to something of much better quality that will line up with the existing holes that are already drilled for the ones that the guitar comes with, as a side note I'm not sure when I replace them that I will be keeping them gold, I might go for chrome or nickel, I have the 'matching' 12 string the Ibanez AEL2012E, so at the end of the day I want to keep them both matching as much as possible.

The Dean has better machine heads compared to the Ibanez, and the handy USB connection, but it's quite a bit slimmer than the Ibanez, other than the USB port, the electronics that come with the Dean are in my view nowhere near as good as the electronics that come with the seven string Ibanez.

This is just my view.


----------

